# Postmates, where are my tips?



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I typically get tips on 80% of my postmates deliveries. Recently I have 2 tips on 12 deliveries. Anyone else experiencing this dramatic drop. It started with a delivery of 23 items from a pizza restaurant. It was in a downtown location and I called the customer and received voicemail. There was no free parking anywhere, and no way I am risking a ticket. I started the timer, no one available and kept trying to reach customer. I finally reached a receptionist and was told that she will find me, I gave exact instructions on where I was parked illegally. I received no tip on this order that was probably around $400, my pay $4. Next time I will keep the food and drive to the soup kitchen, I was in my right to do it on this trip. I then had 4 more deliveries and told all the customers no parking and where they could meet me. None of them tipped. I am now in revenge mode so I will be going back into town taking food to the closest corner, saying customer not available and starting the timer. No show, I keep the food. I was also downrated by the customers for not bringing food to the 29th floor. I contacted Postmates and after 5 emails back and forth, they finally told me that their policy is for drivers to not break the law when it comes to parking downtown. To all of you breaking the law, I am not risking it for what could be a total of $4 compensation.


----------



## goodmania (Mar 3, 2018)

haha i wish people sue these companies for promoting illegal parking.


----------



## CoolGrey32 (Sep 15, 2018)

Tips usually appear a day or a couple days after you make a delivery. I stopped doing Postmates and just concentrated on Uber Eats and GRubhub.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

To the OP, why take those downtown deliveries in the first place?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

There are nice bonus ops and short distance.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I experience slight drop in how many tips i get, but also the amount went down, used to average about $5 a tip, now i getting average $2 per tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> I experience slight drop in how many tips i get, but also the amount went down, used to average about $5 a tip, now i getting average $2 per tip.


You'll soon get to zero. PM is the lowest rung on the ladder.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> You'll soon get to zero. PM is the lowest rung on the ladder.


It's all where you deliver. I stay away from the "unseemly" areas and focus my one or two deliveries on the more "affluent" neighborhoods.


----------

